# Lake Como



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

We are planning to visit Lake Como at the beginning of June. Would you advise on booking a Campsite before we leave. If so could anyone recommend anywhere nice. Many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No. :wink: 

What if you book for a week and it's the pits - as some Italian campsites can be? We've been on ones where they pack you in so closely you can't fully open the windows . . . and no, I'm not exaggerating! 8O 

You've got a motorhome, and the greatest advantage of those is the ability to move on at the drop of a hat. Who would commit his family to the unknown when he doesn't have to, and even if you get recommendations, who is to say their likes and dislikes are the same as yours?

You should be OK at the beginning of June. Arrive at a campsite around Noon and have a look round. If it looks OK book for one night only at first - the Italians are some noisy buggers so that may be long enough, but you can extend your stay if you like it. If the site looks a bit naff, you still have plenty of time to try the next one along the shore - there's no shortage of them.

Be aware that the price of pitches will probably increase dramatically as they get closer to the lake - another decision you can't really make until you get there and have a look.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have only done a short trip to Menaggio on Como and we stayed at Camping Europa which some on the forums have described as possibly the worst campsite in Europe! 

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...mping_Europa-Menaggio_Lake_Como_Lombardy.html

However. I quite liked it in a hippy kind of run down sort of way but then I am very odd! 

The boat trip over to Bellagio is good though and its a stunning place. From memory I think Sostas were pretty much none existent and the roads not so hot in places.

We also chose to arrive the day the president arrived for a conference in Menaggio and somehow Hank ended up in the middle of the presidential motorcade which was brought to a halt because of us.

Full account here about a third of the way down. 
Como and meeting El Presidento


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We stayed at La Fornace on the western bank of the eastern arm of the lake ( does that make sense?) Its a long thin site with difficult access, mainly gravel with some untidy permanent pitches. But it is directly on the lake with a reasonable bar area. 
That was the problem, although the site was fairly quiet, the locals came along in the evening to party into the early hours.
We also scraped our awning cover on overhanging cliffs on the very narrow lakeside road. We won't return.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to take your advice and don't book anything


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*June*

If you are prepared to be flexible - don't book.

Late May/early June is the Pentecost holiday and will be busy.

Russ


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mostly at the weekends though Russell.

Never a good time to look for a place on an Italian lakeside site - too many of the locals pop in for the weekend and don't leave until late on Sunday.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There used to be a free car park that m/homes used at Como Cernobbio, a short stroll from the lake. We were there several years ago so you'd have to double check if it still going....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5314

Pete


----------

